# 12 Week Sammy



## Tisena

*Sammy!*

12 weeks
My lovely new baby Sam :cinnamon:



________________________
:yellow face 2::cinnamon:


----------



## Renae

Sammy is a Pastelface I just read in your other thread, wow, amazing!!  I have one Pastelface , would love more though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RexiesMuM

He is gorgeous


----------



## Ftest

He is really beautiful. I love his crest.


----------



## Haimovfids

How beautiful! I would love a pastelface


----------



## Tisena

I love him :cinnamon:

He loves sitting on my laptop and napping, he prefers it to sleeping in his cage!


----------



## Anna-marie

wow stunning


----------



## Tisena

*Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! So happy!!
Sam stood on my shoulder for ages  :cinnamon:
And he rubbed his face/wing on my face -happy happy HAPPY!!!-*


----------



## Haimovfids

That sounds adorable! He seems very happy at his new home


----------



## Vickitiel

He is wonderful. Congrats!


----------



## Tisena

*Just wondering if this thread could be moved to the 52weeks of tiel, because I plan to put a picture up every week *
And maybe call it "Sammy"


----------



## Vickitiel

You can contact one of the Super Moderators and they will make the changes for you


----------



## Tisena

*Very helpful Sam...*

*Thank you Sam, I can type with your tail there...:rofl:
and now yay shoulder time!*


----------



## scootergirl762

Congratulations - such a beautiful bird!


----------



## Tisena

*What Sam thinks of bathtime*

This is what Sam thinks of bathtime...
:rofl:

_No mummy I don't want tickle tickles! You made me have a bath!_




From these pictures can you tell me what colour he is? I know pastel face but I am unsure of his body


----------



## Tisena

Sam eating some seed


----------



## Vickitiel

Sammy is a cinnamon. Lovely pics!


----------



## Tisena

6/10/2013 Sam 

Approximate days of importance to Sam 
Laid 16/6/13
Hatch day 4/7/13
Day he came home 26/9/13


----------



## scootergirl762

He's just beautiful and his personality really shows through in those photos. You must be so excited to have him in your home!


----------



## .Alexandra.

Loved the pictures of Sam. His colouring is beautiful


----------



## Tisena

*7/10/2013*




Found my camera xD was using my phone


----------



## Tequilagirl

Oh my goodness he's stunning! His tummy looks just like Tequila's I could tickle that tummy all day long!


----------



## lonnieD14

Sammy is beautiful!


----------



## Tisena

*08/10/2013*

Mum took the top one :rofl:


----------



## Vickitiel

He looks so chubby there! And quite creamy, too! Mmm! 

I don't see a sideways picture.


----------



## Tisena

ah lol it showed up as on its side to me xD


----------



## Tisena

*08/10/2013*

sleepy Sam


----------



## Tisena

*12/10/2013*


----------



## Tisena

hehehe


----------



## ollieandme

what a handsome boy! stunning pastelface


----------



## Tisena

_What you looking at?_


----------



## Haimovfids

Cute cute cute!! I will steal him


----------



## Tisena

_Hi there, just browsing the forums, ma_


----------



## Haimovfids

How adorable








Can he get any cuter?


----------



## Tisena

Haimovfids said:


> Can he get any cuter?


Hehe  Cockatiels have lovely faces!

I love it when he stretches his leg and wing together I always say "ohh stretch a big buuurd"


----------



## Haimovfids

Isn't it so cute? My Marley sometimes stretches 2 if his wings at the same time lol


----------



## Tisena

_*Just chilling on your shoulder ma*_


----------



## Haimovfids

I love this thread!! He is adorable


----------



## ccollin13

Oh my goodness look at that round puffball!!!!


----------



## Tisena

Sam has found his new shoulder time favorite thing to attack...










....my top


----------



## ollieandme

he's so cheeky and cute


----------



## Haimovfids

Simply adorable <3 
I love the picture you drew in your signature! So cute
I'll try to make one haha


----------



## Tisena




----------



## Tisena

*PHOTO SPAM MWAHAHAHA*


----------



## Vickitiel

What a GORGEOUS 'tiel!! :excited:


----------



## .Alexandra.

Cute pictures. The ones where his neck feathers stick out, are really funny


----------



## Tisena

.Alexandra. said:


> Cute pictures. The ones where his neck feathers stick out, are really funny


hehe he likes being misted then getting scritches


----------



## Tisena

Sam fell asleep on my shoulder 


_ This is his fav. of my tops so I call it bird top haha _


----------



## Lara

What a beautiful baby!!


----------



## nassrah

He is an adorable little lad X x


----------



## Tisena

nananananananana PEA BEAK!


----------



## Tisena

eating after scritches


----------



## .Alexandra.

Aww cute pictures!
Playing on the Nintendo DS and getting scritches at the same time, who would say no to that


----------



## lisaowens

congrats he is a very pretty tiel


----------



## bobobubu

He is truly beautiful, his back looks like velvet!


----------

